# centres associés et franchisés



## Nunty

שלום לכולם!​ אני מתרגמת טקסט מצרפתית לעברית ולא מצליחה למצוא תרגום הולם לביטוי des centres associés qui seront franchisés dans chaque pays. מדובר במרכז לימוד בינלאומי שיוקם בארץ ובזכיונות להקים מרכזים דומים בקונצפט ובתוכן בארצות אחרות. התאור הזה בצרפתית חוזר על עצמו פעמים רבות בחומר שאני מתרגמת ואני מחפשת צורה פחות מגושמת להביע אותו. רעיונות?
​  תודה!​


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

מוטב שאני מנסה באנגלית

associated centers that will be franchised in each country

 חוץ מזה, מהבדל בין לתרגם ולהתרגם? אני לא מבין למה התבעת בהתפלל בשביל המילה זו


----------



## Nunty

Hi Miamian,

Thanks. Your English translation is quite good, but it's an elegant Hebrew phrase that I'm after. 

I don't understand your other question. לתרגם is פיעל, I am a woman, in the present tense אני מתרגמת. If I wrote something else it was a typo, but even on rereading it now I don't see it. Sorry. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Nope, my fault. I just misread it as vocalized ani mitragemet instead of ani m'targemet.


I'm sorry that I can't be of any more assistance.


----------



## bat777

to Miamian,
If I understand correctly, you read the word מתרגמת as _mitargemet, _while in fact it is: _metargemet_ with an _e_. _mitargemet_ gets the weird meaning of 'being translated', and the subject of such a verb cannot be animate, but rather some sort of a text.
Good day


----------



## pachyderm

MiamianIsraeli said:


> מוטב שאני מנסה באנגלית
> 
> associated centers that will be franchised in each country
> 
> חוץ מזה, מהבדל בין לתרגם ולהתרגם? אני לא מבין למה התבעת בהתפ*ע*ל בשביל המילה *ה*זו



1. מוטב שאנסה
2. Miamian, מה is almost never contracted, the only case it is is משהו. Should be מה ההבדל.
3. I'm not sure what you intended to say by התבעת; was it supposed to be הבעת את עצמך? At any case, השתמשת is more appropriate in the context.


----------



## bat777

pachyderm, what did you mean by saying that the ma in משהו is contracted? 
is it mashehu or mishehu?


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Thanks for the corrections. I don't know why I keep saying להתפלל instead of 
להתפעל

Other than that, I thought that בטע could be להתפעל but maybe that's another ulpanism.


----------



## Nunty

To express oneself is להתבטא, could that be what you're thinking of?


----------



## pachyderm

bat, I meant מה + שהוא => מַשֶּהוּ
(An interesting indication that this form is still perceived as a contraction כיווץ of two words is that the stress is on the antepenultimate שלישית מהסוף syllable, which is quite rare in Hebrew)


----------



## bat777

Thanks, I see what you mean now.
What you wrote about the stress is really interesting. It's the same with מישהו . 
Do you have examples of words (either import words or newly-created words) in which, along time, the position of stress changed into a more "Hebrew-like" stress?
Thanks

By the way, the name is bat7- בת-שבע


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Nun-Translator said:


> To express oneself is להתבטא, could that be what you're thinking of?



Umm, yes.


----------



## elroy

bat777 said:


> Do you have examples of words (either import words or newly-created words) in which, along time, the position of stress changed into a more "Hebrew-like" stress?
> Thanks


* Moderator Note*: That's way off-topic in this thread.  Please feel free to start a new thread if you wish to discuss this further.

The topic of this thread is the French phrase indicated in the title.


----------



## amikama

Back to the topic... 

Based on Miamian's translation (I don't know French):


MiamianIsraeli said:


> associated centers that will be franchised in each country


I would translate it as follows:
המרכזים ה_____ שיקבלו זיכיונות בכל מדינה
(didn't know how to translate "associated" in this context). In the rest of the text you may shorten it to המרכזים בעלי הזיכיונות instead of repeating the whole phrase.

Does it help you?


----------



## Nunty

Thanks, amikama. Yes, that helps. Does anyone know if the "and associated" here is just overkill and could be safely left out?


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

I'm glad I could help, even in a roundabout way.


----------



## Nunty

Oh, I'm an idiot. Of course you helped, Miamian. Thank you very, very much!


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Nun-Translator said:


> Oh, I'm an idiot. Of course you helped, Miamian. Thank you very, very much!


אין דבר


----------

